# Small bow hunting woman



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

My girlfriend is expressing an interest in bowhunting so she can hunt some of the public hunt areas with me and for the extra season. She is a very small person although very strong for her size. Would you go the route of a compound bow made for smaller frame shooters? Or a crossbow? I'm concerned about arrow penetration and strength etc....she is an accomplished hunter with rifle and shotgun although she needs even a junior compact stock cut down even shorter. You can see how short her shotgun is in this picture. That is a full size cottontail....looks like a jackrabbit with my lil woman holding it.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Find a shop that has the Diamond Infinite Edge. Very adjustable bow, and it can be adjusted to fit her. Draw weight from I think 20-70lbs, so you can set it low and she can work up. 

Don't worry about penetration. Now days, just about every bow out there can get the job done, the range you shoot at will be the main factor. At a 40-50lb draw weight, the infinite edge will get the job done, just don't try and take 50yd shots, keep it to 30 and under.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

http://www.basspro.com/Diamond-Infinite-Edge-Pro-Compound-Bow-Package/product/1501010726403/

Correction, 5-70lb draw weight adjustment.... comes with everything you need to get started short of arrows and a release. Not a bad deal.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I don't know that she could pull 40 pounds.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Start low, and as the muscle builds, increase the weight. I bet she would surprise you on what she can actually draw. But thats the nice thing about the infinite edge, you can start way low.


----------



## NB (Jan 24, 2013)

My wife shoots 36 pounds and gets pass throughs on deer. Go with a cut on contact type broadhead and a decent arrow weight and she'll be fine.


----------



## Whitecrow (May 26, 2004)

I've got a Parker Sidekick XP youth/womens bow in pink camo that adjusts up to 50 lbs draw. Bought for daughter, but she'd rather shoot a x-bow. 
PM if interested.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

*here you go picked her up off her back for you*

it always hurts trying to look sideways


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I as fixing to ask why you were hunting small women with a bow.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Well, I am old school, to a degree.... not to the point of saying get a stick bow, but definitely not a cross bow. Get a compound from a pro shop that knows their stuff.

No need in saying what I have shot with one, but I always stayed 20 yards and under. With compounds and gear these days, and if she is picky about her shots (which we all should be), she would do great.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm old school too. And she is as well.

Compound it is. Thanks all for talking thru it with me.


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

My wife is all of 4'11" and barely 100lbs. I bought her at 30-40lb bow and after a year, she was shooting 40lbs without a problem. This is her with a Javelina she took with her bow.


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

Awesome, my wife is also vertically challenged, she shoots an Equalizer at 50# 23" draw length. She really loves bow hunting, hope yours sticks with it!


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

Go see Sam or Robert at Triple Edge and look at the Mission line of bows my 14 year old daughter shoots a Mission Menace at 40 lbs. The good thing a Mission bows is they are very adjustable with out changing cams.


----------



## profishman (Oct 12, 2005)

*Bow Shop*

Glenn, at WEST HOUSTON ARCHERY..... The BEST shop around Houston...


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Marry the girl.She may give up hunting the day after the wedding.Mine was a hunting,fishing dynamo until I married her.


----------



## lk2shoot (Feb 15, 2015)

*Compound for sure*

I am also a "small" woman bow hunter. and definitely older. I started off with a Diamond, it was a great bow, shot it at 35 pounds in the beginning and killed many hogs with it.
I later changed to a Matthews Jewel which was about 44 pounds. I killed deer in Mexico with it, many javelinas and more hogs and turkeys. It was also a very good bow, but not as easy to shoot as the Diamond. I am now shooting an Elite Spirit at about 46 pounds, it is as they say, the easiest bow on the market to shoot.
Just giving you some ideas, but you really can't beat the Diamond for a starter bow. However with the experience she has (and I am sure the determination) you may consider the Elite for her. It is more expensive but is very smooth and I think would probably allow her to draw a little more weight a little quicker.
Good Luck to her!


----------



## smokin lures (Apr 28, 2012)

Look at the mission craze by Mathews great starter bow for a women.


----------



## 88shoalwater (Sep 26, 2012)

My wife is 5'5 and about 125, never shot a bow before, she started with a PSE chaos one at 30-40 lbs. she maxed out to 40lbs after about a month of shooting. we got 40-50 limbs and about 2-3 months she is at 44-46 lbs. Get it set up by a pro shop and get the correct arrow spine/shaft numbers for her draw weight and start with non mech broadheads. I was also worried about the penetration too, but after talking to a lot of people. 35-50 lbs is plenty for deer and small game bow hunting. Good luck and happy hunting.


----------

